# Feeding Dempsey Peas!



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thinking of feed dempsey peas for first time what are best kind? Should get canned or fresh? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Fresh. Canned contain lots of salt usually. And yuck.. canned... 

As for kind. idk my bff jill?


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I feed mine peas all the time they love them I just feed frozen ones, just let them de-frost. I have never had any issues with that.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I use frozen peas also. Just put them in a cup of water and pop them in the microwave for a few seconds to defrost then de-shell them and feed.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I have always wanted to ask this question --

When you say "de-shell" are you talking about the pod, or about a small casing around the pea itself? (like you do for a baby, or how you peel a grape for a baby).


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

The small casing around the pea itself. It's too tough and chewy and the fish don't eat it. To de-shell just gently squeeze the pea between your thumb and forefinger and it will slide right off. Then, what you get is the nice soft "heart" of the pea.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

My Jack swims out to collect the sinking pea and will skin the outer case off himself within a second and I just net the skin out. So funny, will try and get a video of him doing it today.


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't like to have to collect up the pea shells, so I squeeze mine out first as well, but they're a favorite treat for my entire tank.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I feed my Jack frozen peas. Defrost with tap water and peal the skin before dropping it in the tank. Like other said, you don't need to peal the skin but it's cleaner this way.


----------

